# Forum > News > OC News >  New way to donate / contribute to the site

## Matt

Donations are now subscription based due to server hosting fees increasing 1200&#37; yearly.. (yes thats 12 times what it had previously cost us)

The server no longer suffers any database errors and we can now run speedy applications like the shout box.

To donate you must be logged in and visit the payments page *here*.
MMOwned still strives to provide top quality guides and exploits for free but we need donations in order to continue the operations.. more donations also mean more contests like the Member of the Month contest.

Users in the Donator user group have access to the following bonus features:

- Added to the Donator User group
- Ad Free Site Browsing
- Ability to post links in your signature
- Access to a lot of the private forums (Exclusive Deals, Guides, Exploits, and programs)
- Access to the Site Shout box to chat live with other users on the site 24/7
- Private Message Storage of 150
- Beta to all new site features
- New Colorful Username - Orange
- Priority support with model editing and emulator server creation
- Larger Avatar Size restriction (120x120) 100kb
- Larger Profile Picture Size restriction (180x200) 150kb
-*donation privs may change over time*
*- The good will knowledge that you are helping keep MMOwned alive!*

$15 donations grants you donator user group access for 6 months.
a donation of $25 grants you donator user group access for 1 year.

If you wish to donate more than that, please send me a private message and we can work something out..

Those of you who donated to the site before this posting on 7/27/07 will have access until 2008.

----------


## Notahax

Good post matt. It's worth donating!!!

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Shout Box owns, and ill have another donation coming in soon btw  :Smile:

----------


## Phase228

Sexy
and shoutbox===== Flashchat
its a hard choose but flashchat =buggy
so
Shoutbox >Flashchat

either way 2/3 years after i can donate...WoW will suk by then tho

----------


## Demonkunga

I'll be donating once I get my job. Well... I have a bank account now too though. Can someone tell me how to set up paypal?

----------


## WoWLegend

awesome, love the new site

----------


## Demonkunga

Yaay I donated, gotta love MMowned  :Smile: 
Not sure about the forums thing, I dont see any extra ones hehe.
Anyway, gj none the less  :Smile: 




> Users in the Donator user group have access to the following bonus features:
> 
> - Added to the Donator User group
> - Ad Free Site Browsing
> - Ability to post links in your signature
> - Access to ALL of the private forums (Exclusive Deals, Guides, Exploits, and programs)
> - Access to the Site Shout box to chat live with other users on the site 24/7
> - Private Message Storage of 150
> - Beta to all new site features
> ...

----------


## ApeXz

Well, this site has helped me out a ton in the past 48 hours, so I felt the best way to give a "thank you" would be to donate.

Keep up the great work Matt, you've got yourself a great website here!  :Smile:

----------


## ReidE96

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooes, why must it be like subscriptions now...... T-T

Ho-hum, at least I've got till the end of 2008. After that I suppose I'll just give $25 every year.

I can understand the rational for it, but [deep booming voice]it vexes me...[/deep booming voice]

----------


## John Krayton

I will be donating $25 dollars soon, if not more.

----------


## ~David~

is there anyways i can do this without a credit card? because im 14 and dont have one.

----------


## Innit

> is there anyways i can do this without a credit card? because im 14 and dont have one.


Ask your parents to use thier paypal, but pay them in irl before hand so they can trust you.

----------


## Haq

So far I like what I've seen on this site, so as soon as I can get my paypal account back up and running I plan on donating the 25$.

----------


## Skalla

Cool, i hope the "Survey site" i have done some surveys on isnt a scam so i can donate 25$ !! really the best site ever !!

----------


## hanona

If I ever start playing WoW again I'll surely donate to this great site as well  :Smile:

----------


## Acespades

Matt are subscriptions re-occurring?

----------


## byebyet

Just to get my signature put in I would pay that! Except as someone said... credit card =/ ...

----------


## Mesmoras

I'll be donating once I get a job. One question. If I subscribe to the yearly one, can I still send in money maybe every month or 2? I want to help out as much as I can. If the site is costing 12x more and still rising, I'm gonna do my best to help out  :Wink:

----------


## Kubiatsu

Just donated $15 as this site has helped me out alot and the admins do a great job.

 :Smile:

----------


## cudavilan

nice post mate

----------


## Hallowsend

Ill be donating in maybe ½ a year, once i get credit card

----------


## megalord20

you got o make a liveing some how ha ha

----------


## megalord20

yea +rep i dont noe y but spreading hte love

----------


## EmiloZ

Damm Matt. I am going to ask my Grand Parents for money to donate :P

----------


## 2dgreengiant

dam it, i was jsut lucky enough to donate the 1st time as i had money in paypal can u use nochex or protox plz matt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flying Piggy

New donators also get a pretty cool program from the contributors section (made by me).

----------


## doggery

agreed with the post above,

----------


## Bludypeople

do contributors get all the same privileges as donors (other then the LEGENDARY name color, lol)?

----------


## Troh

Just donated! MMowned forever <3

----------


## Varu

*So basically 15$ can get yah that Username the same colour as this font + shout out box and more forum things to get onto?*

----------


## schlumpf

You got it ...

----------


## Remahlól

> *So basically 15$ can get yah that Username the same colour as this font + shout out box and more forum things to get onto?*


The "More forum things" are worth more than 1000$, in my opinion.  :Wink:

----------


## EmiloZ

Realy wroth donate  :Wink:

----------


## weaselking1973

well i wont have access to the site from dec till ohhh no freaking idea... maybe jan or feb..

but very much workth donating.. soon as i pry the credit card outta my wifes hands that is...

okay its done..dont ya all feel almost.. well rich now  :Smile:

----------


## Onemore

I will be donating within the next hour. Love this site <3

----------


## Cal

Might donate if I can get a bit o' munniz together.

----------


## NoOne

Great site, just donated.

----------


## fiskerfisk

i have just gave you guys 15 $ cus this site rock and im not a pro hacker so im just helping the best (only) way i can  :Smile:

----------


## xylon

I'm thinking about donating.
But are there really big differences?
Like do i get better scamms, bots etc...
Because i also want to scam a lvl 70 but i need a good scam for that.
Can i find something on the forum like that when i donate?

----------


## sorvad

> I'm thinking about donating.
> But are there really big differences?
> Like do i get better scamms, bots etc...
> Because i also want to scam a lvl 70 but i need a good scam for that.
> Can i find something on the forum like that when i donate?


you can enter new forums... can't remember what they are called...

----------


## ~David~

If i donate. does it get rid of my lazy leecher status?

----------


## ~David~

well dw i showed myself :P

----------


## MaiN

Donated.  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonshadow

I wish I could donate  :Frown:

----------


## gravestalker

If you donate do you get the contributer page to or no?

----------


## jewchan1299

Donating gets you the 2.3 Model Edit fix? Am I correct?

----------


## Acespades

> Donating gets you the 2.3 Model Edit fix? Am I correct?


Where did you hear this?

Yes it also comes with a Lamborghini Galardo

----------


## Conflag

> Donating gets you the 2.3 Model Edit fix? Am I correct?


Why do you have to fill this site with your LIIESSS!??!  :Frown:

----------


## Nyhm

Donated. <3 MMowned.

----------


## deadca7

Donated  :Wink:

----------


## ~David~

:P all the ppl with one rep donated.. i didnt donate to mmowned for the me fix... i wanted the shoutbawx :P

----------


## TheGnomishShaman

Nvm I am stupid xD

----------


## Massimiliano

Planning on donating once my salary goes in  :Smile: 

<3 MMowned even tho i dont use 90% of the forums  :Wink:

----------


## Ulgrim

I will be donating soon

----------


## Illidan1

Man, i wont to Donate, i don't got a PayPal  :Frown:

----------


## leoj

if ur not contrib. status it really is worth it

donate-r status ftw!

----------


## Myth.

If I start my WoW up again i'll deff donate. Hopefully there's a site like MMOwned for Warhammer when it comes out : /

----------


## seanminion

I shall donate soon enough, not for the extra bonuses, but to keep this site alive, this is a very useful site.

----------


## eekjekk

ehm.. if i donate, do i loose my leecher sign? cause, it really is annoying, but needed,ofc, still, i had just met the required thingies for being a ME expert when it got nerfed -.- so.. not much rep 4 me /cry

----------


## Pragma

I shoudlnt have read this post, now I wish I had money

----------


## Jamie,

Donated  :Smile:

----------


## krazyluda007

Haha, I would donate but my mum and dad think you guys are gonna take the info and purchase stuff online! lol xD

----------


## Lysvir

I got like $100 on my paypal, but no creditcard, so I wont be able to donate anything  :Frown: .

----------


## Remahlól

You don't need a credit card to donate. I didn't have it either but were able to donate. (Just PM Matt for that.)

----------


## Suplol

So I dontated but it hasn't updated, is there a delay and just be more patient, or do you have to enter some key somewhere :X I got the email receipt back that I donated

----------


## pengo

any chance you'll add the option to pay by e-gold?  :Smile:

----------


## Tuminsane

To all those who thought donating to this..this..site was a smart thing!
I got one thing to say: I agree  :Wink: 

Just did it my self. for the simple reason: there is just too much yummy here. And it deservers to stay online. 

And aye. I might be a "leecher", But its for the simple reason my knowlegde about this is rather low. But I'm learning!  :Big Grin: 

Keep it up folks!

----------


## Garish

ive been in mmowned forever... but i never post just look at the site when im bored.

----------


## [SpNiz]

Then you really are a leecher, as you only look at other posts and give nothing back  :Smile:

----------


## Ophie

Donated! Seems awesome!

----------


## Dreadroth

im gonna try to get money on my paypal in the next week or two to donate ^^

----------


## Nazgulhunter

I Donated yesterday, Aint nothing happened yet O.o

----------


## SUGARMANKIE

I have been here for a while and have never even posted its just that simple. Up until today i felt no need to contribute but it struck me that if mmowned is helping me so much why not help them stay alive and start to contribute to thier community! Thanks mmowned for being here and being the best at what you do = ]

----------


## aggiish

I will donate once I start making some money on my PayPal account.

----------


## Zoidberg

I wish i could trade my Diablo 2 + Diablo 2 expansion CD keys for Donator status >.<

----------


## scruffyboy0

*Cool xD...*

----------


## Bakami

I donated yesterday, and I'll tell you this.

It's amazing! You really benefit from it, and it was worth my 15.00!

----------


## soleron

I donated and still havent gotten any of the new Priv. Any reasons?

----------


## [SpNiz]

You sure that you accepted the PayPal payment so MMOwned.com received the money?

If you had, then you you just have to wait.

----------


## wowpanda

I am still trying to figure out if Matt banned me or I just got hacked by someone and they deleted my account. My account was disabled/email address changed then later on gone all together.

I thought usually if a person got banned it just shows his name got crossed. But in my case my post/account was gone. I had to recreate it.

And I can't find any place that a user can delete his own account.

If Matt didn't ban me I will donate as well.

----------


## Zoidberg

Paypal sux bawlz! They wont accept Visa Electron -.-

----------


## Tehvit

May I ask how do we donate ? Where do we go on the website, and can we donate with our credit card without using paypal? because I really, really have no idea how to use all those internet money programs.

----------


## Zoidberg

You cant donate without using paypal.

----------


## Darth Piggy

I want to donate, but i have 2 accounts on 1 IP and i emailed asking to delete one, so i'm not sure if its safe yet because i dont want my donated accounted accidently deleted.

----------


## Mirror

If I ever can afford this I'll try and buy donator. =D

----------


## ~Jagris

nice man if mmowned is still up when I become of age (old term look it up) I'm gana donate

----------


## Da Tank

I'll donate as soon as I pay of 5g's for my new computer rofl

----------


## Aneubarlorey

Very nice, I think I'm going to donate. Depends if I can get some cash on paypal account. But, very nice!

----------


## Ket

Actually I am sure i've said this before but you can now donate with not just paypal but with visa/mastercard as well. It is a new addition.

----------


## Ancathon

Hrm, I transferred some money to my paypal account (I only put money on their when I need it) so you should see a donation from me in the next 3-5 business days!

----------


## aznboy

I would donate but i cant. Damn paypal. Was going to donate 15 dollar then paypal said i spent all the money i could and i have 40 dollar

----------


## Ancathon

Yay donated!

----------


## Fellblade

in a little while i will also donate =)

----------


## Sadchaos

Does donor get you access to trade?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

you get the sexy shoutbox if u donate where you can talk with me all day ^^

----------


## Sadchaos

Oh I'm like 95% sure I'm donating, but if I am I want it worth my while.
I mean if people are going to be paying to support the site I doubt they will scam if they're wasting money. Because the scam might not even work and they'll be ****ed.

----------


## uawili

When you donate you get access to private sections with extra goodies, and you get the Shoutbawx.

Its well worth the $15 for 6 months.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> you get the sexy shoutbox if u donate where you can talk with me all day ^^


Stop intimidating people.

----------


## Sadchaos

> Stop intimidating people.


lol ^

bah, sure, I plan on staying at this website anyhow.

----------


## PBALLER325

<---just donated yea i know finnaly <3 this site

----------


## Sadchaos

I just donated too  :Big Grin:  pretty sweet.

----------


## robinson0619

kool!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *ChAoS*

Help keep mmowned alive, the shout box is cool

----------


## Zoidberg

I donated yesterday  :Big Grin:

----------


## slizzonizzo

Just donated today since I can never think of anything good to post without it being a repost.

----------


## dfk

i just donated 5 mins ago...great community props on the forum..

----------


## vince0001

> If I ever start playing WoW again I'll surely donate to this great site as well


same  :Smile: )))

----------

